# adnexal cystic lesion



## kathyvl74 (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi. I have coded an adnexal cystic lesion as N94.89. I was leaning toward the pelvic mass code R19.00
Anybody have any thoughts on which one is the better code?


----------



## apangilinan (Apr 7, 2017)

kathyvl74 said:


> Hi. I have coded an adnexal cystic lesion as N94.89. I was leaning toward the pelvic mass code R19.00
> Anybody have any thoughts on which one is the better code?



How about N83.8 Other noninflammatory disorders of ovary, fallopian tube, and broad ligament?


----------

